# Newborn Kids!!! Photos!!



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Honey was due between Sept 29 and Oct 10... we got married yesterday at a B&B just across the river... I've had family non-stop this week and haven't really been home  since Thursday (although, Ive been close by - stopping in, and my husband - now officially - was here). I checked her ligs and general condition on Friday afternoon and was sure she was close, but not within a week... this is the same goat that gave us NO signs last year and refuses to read the instruction book on how does are supposed to present when about to give birth.

Both of us stayed at the B&B last night and my BIL checked the goats for us last night and this morning. We had just finished all the "good-byes" and headed home with my cousins this afternoon to arrive for the birth! DH was there just as Honey delivered the buckling and then we all were blessed to witness her deliver the doeling. These are not good photos, but the best I could get right now. I'm exhausted and will take more tomorrow!!

BE Buckskin buckling with spots


White and gold doeling - not sure on eyes yet


White and gold doeling with Honey


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats on the marriage and the kids-WOW-that was fast! :ROFL: they are beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a wonderful wedding gift!!!! Congratulations on such pretty babies AND your marriage  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute,what a surprise............................congrats on your wedding day.... :stars:
:wahoo: :dance: :leap: :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats they are darling!!! The little gold and white is very striking!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the gold and white is very pretty, so is the buckskin. happy days!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS :stars: :stars: :stars: not ony on the kids, but the wedding!!! Marriage is a beautiful thing. 

It will be 2 years for me next month. 

What beautiful kids that she gave you as a wedding present - congrats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like you have been very busy! Congrats on the babies! And may you have a long and very happy Marriage!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honey didnt read the book but she sho nuff knew when to deliver that is just too cool! Congrats on your wedding & the kids!!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! We could not be happier! I wanted a doeling from Honey since we got her... Honey is such a good milker, and a total sweetheart, too. She was so upset when we sold her wether last year and has been sort of the third wheel in the herd. Now, she'll have a little buddy all her own! And, if she's half the milker her mom is, we will be rolling in milk and cheese!!  :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful kids, congrats!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Newborn Kids!!! UPDATED new photos!!*

Here they are this morning - both mother and kids are doing well. Lots of bouncing and nursing and napping... :dance:

Buckling


Buckling


Doeling


Doeling


Zuni (buckskin doe) and Tia (Malinois) - the puppies are getting better and better with the goats!


Us getting married (after 10 years together) the day before the kids came!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

*UPDATED photos!!*

I added more photos this morning!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are very cute!  Congratulations on your marriage too! Lovely photos.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how exciting! congratulations 2times over 

you look like a happy couple, congrats :stars: 

The babies are just darling


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Congrats on the marriage too! Sorry  I forgot that! Hubby and I were "together" many years before we finally made the leap. Love the dress, he looks like a keeper too! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids and getting married!! The kids are adorable


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the babies and of course your wedding! The buckling looks like he has a long sleeve black shirt on-so cute. Wonderful wedding pic; thanks for sharing such a special moment.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations and congratulations!!!


----------

